# Wood Burning....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I had received a wood burner for Christmas from my wife and Harry asked in another thread what I had done so far. So far just some practice landscape stuff and did a little scribbling with it the other day. So here is all I have done so far Harry and a photo.


Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, it really did bring a lump to my throat, that is as professional as I have ever seen, forget pens, with some practice we can all make them, but such artistry is a gift that not many of us are blessed with. You sure haven't disappointed me Corey.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

That's awesome Corey,

You have a ton of talent.

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I will say it one more time, GREAT ! ! ,,,,put the pen stock in a box, this type of work sells for high bucks,,,


================




challagan said:


> Well I had received a wood burner for Christmas from my wife and Harry asked in another thread what I had done so far. So far just some practice landscape stuff and did a little scribbling with it the other day. So here is all I have done so far Harry and a photo.
> 
> 
> Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Corey,

All I can say is.... WOW!! :sold: Awesome job my friend.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, thanks all. I really didn't expect that! I guess I take drawing for granted as I have always been able to draw and doodle etc. as a young kid. There was a time 30 years ago that I would stand at an easel and paint landscapes and still lifes and spend countless hours on details and stuff and I enjoyed it but I got tired of all the political crap that I had to deal with at art shows and judges etc. and it took the fun out of it and I quit drawing and painting. I got into wood working shortly after that and in those days it was on a very tight budget. With the woodburner I have kind of opened that door again and there are so many ways I can use it in my other woodworking. And one thing it has caused is I have began to draw and sketch again while watching TV etc. and I enjoy that part of it. This was just a little practice piece to get the feel of the tool and I have some other stuff I want to do like lettering for boxes etc. Thanks again guys!

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Corey, if that is an example of your doodling I can't wait to see you get serious. That's awsome!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know what you mean about art judges Corey, a few years ago I went to an art show where a friend of mine had entered some magnificent landscapes, as had many other artists and I found it hard to believe that the winning entry consisted of a series of black and white squares! I have long since considered that so called "modern art" is a big con. job.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> I know what you mean about art judges Corey, a few years ago I went to an art show where a friend of mine had entered some magnificent landscapes, as had many other artists and I found it hard to believe that the winning entry consisted of a series of black and white squares! I have long since considered that so called "modern art" is a big con. job.


Yes there is some truth to this Harry but I never criticized any ones else's work ... that wasn't my job... but my problem with judges often judged the work by what they new about the artists being displayed... how much they have won in that past, what their formal training was etc. They would find out as much about who did what as they could. Seemed to me it was more about what the credentials were than what was on the canvas. For the most part I didn't enter art shows to win anyway, I did it for exposure and to sell... I was successful on that end but not so much on the ribbon side of the game. I just got tired of it and then the son came along and then the house...... so on and so on .. Life

Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I gotta say Corey that with that talent of drawing, it's God's gift to you and it sounds like you've practised it very hard....so I really hope you meld the wood and art. It's a gift you wouldn't want to go to waste and it's an awesome thing to offer humanity.

I sincerely hope to see more of your excellent work. PS....my mother-in-law when she was in her right mind was an excellent artist....so I have something to compare against.

Go for it Corey,

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Atta boy Corey. Keep at it.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Corey,

I quit drawing and painting for a long time as well. Well... I was into many other forms as well. Lots of sculpture in various media. Some of my pieces sold for thousands of dollars and back then... that was amazing. I never did any competitive shows. 

When I got older I realized that a part of me was missing. The creator part. And that my greatest enjoyment in creating things was creating them for ME.  And I also realized that while I sold some stuff, it was the stuff I gave away to those who truly and honestly enjoyed it that made me the most happy. 

At this stage of my life, I am getting back in touch with the creator in me. Almost anything that can be shaped is fair game. Whether it's oils on canvas (or on an old saw), wood, metal (copper trees are really awesome), stone, you name it. But I've also allowed myself to place a monetary value on something to be purchased. Doing so affords me the ability to get my hands on materials I can't gather in order to continue creating (stone from Brazil, exotic woods, copper...). If I sell a cedar flute for $100 I can buy more cedar. If I sell a Brazilian soapstone bear carving for $100 I can buy more stone. 

But the important part is that creator within. And you are in touch with that creator. Wonderfully so. Nice work. Enjoy.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Reiki well said buddy! Well said! And I too get the most satisfaction out of giving someone one of my boxes or a pen and pencil set etc. And you can instantly see who a appreciates a gift that doesn't have a walmart sticker on it! 

Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, Reiki, you said it like I was trying to express it and couldn't quite. You create beautifully Corey....checked out your website byt the way.....awesome.

You have some serious talent my friend.

Ed......


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Woodburning*

Corey good job for starters. What kind of system did you get? I have been woodburning for 15 yrs and I use the Detail Master system. I started out with the Wallnut Hollow burner and still use it sometimes to enhance my work. Check out my web page. If you need any help, let me know. The hobby is addicting. I have an album on the Woodburner web site under the name of g-man. Check the Woodburner site and join up. You'll learn alot.

Gary 

Gary's Woodburning and Woodworking
http://hometown.aol.com/seawolf21/pyro.htm


The Woodburner
http://www.woodburner.com/index.php


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Gary I have definitely seen your folder over there. Very cool stuff. Signed up some time ago as well as Iowa Burn. You do really nice work. The elephants are fantastic. I got a Razor Tip single burner with a bent spear shader for starters. Just been messing around with it and this was my first time really messing around with it. What tip do you use for the tree foliage?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You two guy are just too good 

You have the GIFT,,,it's art to get your hands to move the way you want them to.. 

You see what most don't see , then you put it in wood with a burner great stuff 


==============


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree with Bj....you both have a real gift. I have done a little wood burning but need help. Guess I will have to join that site and do some much needed learning.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

challagan said:


> Hey Gary I have definitely seen your folder over there. Very cool stuff. Signed up some time ago as well as Iowa Burn. You do really nice work. The elephants are fantastic. I got a Razor Tip single burner with a bent spear shader for starters. Just been messing around with it and this was my first time really messing around with it. What tip do you use for the tree foliage?
> 
> Corey


I use a small spoon type tip and squiggle it around to make it look like leaves. If you look at my album(g-man) on the Woodburner, I think I have a tutorial on there on doing trees.

Gary


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, great Gary and thanks!

Corey


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Corey

You are a very talented artist, your pyrography "scribbling" is simple and very pleasing to the eye. The composition is fantastic. Do you have any more art from your past to share, I would love to see some.

I've learned a little about the art shows from this post, and I think I'll stay away from them. 

You should do some pyrography on your woodworking. Maybe "scribbling " as you said, a landscape scene on the front of a drawer, or some ivy in the corner of a finished piece. Just a suggestion.


----------

